# Controller for PMDC, 108V Battery, 300A, Regen; suggestions or different ideas?



## Hollie Maea (Dec 9, 2009)

Sounds like a perfect fit for you would be a Motenergy ME1302 coupled with a Sevcon Gen4 Size 6 72-80V version (which can do up to 116VDC). It's about the power that you want, it's liquid cooled, and it's AC so it can do regen.


----------



## arber333 (Dec 13, 2010)

Try this controller. 120VDC 400A water cooled etc. It works well with EMRAX LV PMSM motor i am told...

http://www.emdrive-mobility.com/emdrive400.html

A


----------

